# Striper vs White Bass - Taste



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Which one tastes better? I've eaten white bass and not too fond of it.


----------



## g2outfitter

White bass is one of the best tasting fish there is. I always try to.cut most of the blood line out. Strips are good just have bigger blood line. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwind3

I dont think they(whites) freeze up very well---seem to be fishy when thawed out. I cut out the red meat too. Soaking the filets in a saltly water mix in the fridge a day or 2 before freezing.seems to help some.


----------



## Looneybin

My first post! I clean white bass by removing all the red from the filets. Then rinse several times and store in freezer bags with a heaping tsp of baking soda covering the filets with water. When I thaw out to cook, I soak the filets in milk for at least 15 minutes. Whether frying or grilling, they taste great.


----------



## SetDaHook

grilled striper on the half shell is awesome. Fried white bass is one of the better tasting freshwater fish IMO.


----------



## pYr8

WB & their big brothers (striper) is one good eatin fish. Now if ya let the gills get all pale pink that can lead to problems (Ptomaine?)...

I never waste the red meat. I simply soak full fillets in a mustard & water solution for a while before cooking. I get much more on the plate & never had a complaint about it being too fishy.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

The flesh on a striper is a little bit firmer...like a salt water fish. I prefer fry WB and bake smoke, or grill Striper. I always cut out the blood line and vacuum freeze them if not eaten soon. Fried WB beats catfish IMHO, but everone's taste buds are different. Thaw WB in cold milk.


----------



## Gofish2day

Gotta eat the white bass fresh. Give the rest away to your friends. Go catch some more.


----------



## Lone Eagle

Have only read or or heard of 6 people that said they did not like white bass. 

They freeze up very nicely in ziplock bags in fresh water and will last for a long period of time. We do trim most of the red out. They fry or bake very nicely.

Stripers are best baked or put on the grill on the half shell. The red meat sticks to the skin when cooked this way. If frying, we recommend that all of the red meat is cut out.

Only three fish taste better as far as we are concerned......Crappie, Flounder and Mahi Mahi.


Of Course, everyone has their own opinions...


----------



## Sharky2012

I have several members of my family that are very picky about certain (stripers and redfish) fish they eat, and they have never complained about eating White Bass.
I grill them, dice up stick butter, crush fresh garlic, and season with spices and they are awesome!!! I will say the fresh the better, but that is true with all fish.
My favorite fish to eat that is semi-local would be, crappie, white bass, triple-tail, speckle trout, flounder, cobia.


----------



## shadslinger

I'm still looking for freshwater pompano, until I find some crappie,striper, cat fish, then white bass are on the menu, in that order.


----------



## tbone2374

I've quit freezing fish(except for Crappie), as they never taste the same as fresh. Striper is much better, than WB, hands down, no contest!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

I guess I have to admit I'm picky about fish. I like specks, flounder and reds(red meat trimmed). I really like halibut and mahi mahi, assuming they're fairly fresh. I've never cared for catfish or white bass. I'd like to try striper to if I'd like it any better than white bass or catfish.


----------



## Slim-N-None

Lone Eagle said:


> Have only read or or heard of 6 people that said they did not like white bass.


Make that 7. I think they taste like mud no matter how they are preped or cooked. I would trade a limit of slab sized WB for one keeper size crappie. lol


----------



## DesertFugee

Slim-N-None said:


> Make that 7. I think they taste like mud no matter how they are preped or cooked. I would trade a limit of slab sized WB for one keeper size crappie. lol


Or make it 8. White bass is so inferior to crappie and LMB, I have a hard time fishing for them. But if there were a way to get that rotten fish taste out of them, I want to know about it.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

You definitely have to take the time (it's very time consuming) to cut ALL red out of the fillets. It's a must for me. When you do that there's not many fish out there that taste as good IMO.


----------



## hopn

I'm with SS with pomps. Never had striped before, but wb seems to be the hit at my house. BTW, WB freezes very well, do not filet them! Bring them home whole, lightly wash, put in bag, put in freezer. The oil and skin keeps the flesh from freezer burn. We pulled out some WB I caught from LnD two months ago, descale, remove entrails, cut off head, and fry. Taste just as good as fresh of the boat.


----------



## Sunbeam

I prefer cat fish when frying but I have so many Asian recipes it really does not matter which scale fish I use.
My dynamite Thai sweet and sour sauce would make a sycamore shingle taste good. 
Not too fond of white bass other than whole on the wood grill. Too much trouble to jump through all those hoops to fillet, cut off the red meat and special packaging for freezing only to end up with a fish finger. Then in the end they taste like croakers.

BTW Any one ever tried deep fried grunion?


----------



## Big Nauty

Sunbeam said:


> BTW Any one ever tried deep fried grunion?


Grunions during their run on the west coast is quite amazing. Fry them whole with eggs and all. Crispy and delicious, a true delicacy.


----------



## Danny O

I'm one of the 6! Like to catch WB but not eat them. I can tolerate Striper if spiced up on the half shell or cut real thin and thickly battered so I don't taste the fish :rotfl:


----------



## chucktx

x1!!!!


----------



## ralphleeg

WB taste great as long as there fried fresh and cleaned by someone else! Some reason they don't taste as good when you have to clean a limit or two then cook!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Lone Eagle said:


> Have only read or or heard of 6 people that said they did not like white bass.
> 
> They freeze up very nicely in ziplock bags in fresh water and will last for a long period of time. We do trim most of the red out. They fry or bake very nicely.
> 
> Of Course, everyone has their own opinions...


I will have to agree with this from Lone Eagle.

Were the white bass that you ate filleted with no skin and the red meat removed?


----------



## fishin_envy

I have to agree with the majority. WB with the red meat is only fit for a cat, but if you trim out the red meat it is fairly decent (not as good as crappie or walleye), but it is time consuming to trim out the red meat and you do end up with with a lot less fish than you started with. Stiper is the same, but just bigger pieces.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

To all the WB haters: Try using saltine cracker crumbs instead of corn meal or whatever that you normally put them in before frying. Just put a bunch of fresh saltine crackers in the blender. OMG! Good!


----------



## BullyARed

They all taste like chicken!


----------



## fishinganimal

Its all how the fish is prepared and cooked. Red meat = fried liver. Get rid of most of it and you wont have a fishy taste at all. While I am filleting whites I have a 5 gal bucket of water handy and throw the fillets in to soak right away. you will be surprised how much of the blood comes out whem you are done with 25 or 50. As far as striper I prefer grilling but I filet the filet so it cooks quicker and more done in the center and trim 100% of the redline out. But the flatfish is king in these parts!!!!


----------



## whsalum

For years when I was catfishing commercially I wouldn't even clean a white bass now they are my wifes favorite.After I filet them I filet the very thin red line that was touching the scales, wash the finished fish until the water is clear and you're in business.I coat mine with Zattarans fish fry,slap yo momma and red pepper.To me it's not quite as good as hi fin blues or crappie but it ain't bad


----------



## DesertFugee

whsalum said:


> For years when I was catfishing commercially I wouldn't even clean a white bass now they are my wifes favorite.After I filet them I filet the very thin red line that was touching the scales, wash the finished fish until the water is clear and you're in business.I coat mine with Zattarans fish fry,slap yo momma and red pepper.To me it's not quite as good as hi fin blues or crappie but it ain't bad


Is a "high fin blue" something different than a blue catfish?


----------



## bigdaddy67

i would say white bass for my taste buds


----------



## whsalum

A high fin blue is a blue cat.


----------

